# Escambia Bass on Apr 10th: Incredible!!!



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

We caught 18 bass, 13 keepers. Including a 3.9 and a 2.1. Most the bass came on lizards and craws, but the big one was on a trick worm. I threw a chatterbait for about 30 mins and a spinnerbait for about 30 minutes, but quickly realized fishing would suck if I deployed those all day. I slowed down with soft plastics and picked apart some beds I found. Caught the bigger bass way up White's River. Our 5 fish went 9.2 lbs and that is why they were on streamers, but released. 2 fish looked like they had eggs. Water temps were up to 76!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice, are they bedding or, are they done wit the spawn?


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

From what I've seen, we had some early spawners, but I think the rest of the week will be a full blown spawn.....


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

auguy7777 said:


> From what I've seen, we had some early spawners, but I think the rest of the week will be a full blown spawn.....


Not bad for an ole Au boy! Just picking man! Fine catch of bass! You think they will be bedding still?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Nice stringer


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

good job, nice catch!


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh yeah, 

How was the current and wind? I fish there quite a bit, and in those same spots. If the wind or current isn't moving a spinnerbait don't do very well. Good thought to switch up and slow down. Hope the trend continues, I'm headed that way in the A.M. 

NJD


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

GOOD LOOKIN FISHIES! Looks like a fun time


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

Awesome job! Looks good


----------

